# Corrosion



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

Can anyone help? I have a 1997 Starline B640 Hymer and have 'bobbles' of what seems to be rust coming through on the back panel. I was initially told that it was rust and the panel would need reskinning. Having been concerned about the existence of rust without any damp ever having been reported on various checks, I asked a bit more about this. I was then told that the panel wasn't suffering rust as such but corrosion and that this is a problem with Hymers of this vintage. I was told that, at the back, there is a kind of sandwich of metal, wood, metal and that the two pieces of metal end up touching and corroding.

Is this right and what do I need to do about it?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

It's not the area that is reinforced for the cycle rack is it?


----------



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

No, it's to the right of the van as you look at the back. if you go right from the bottom of the window, as you look at it, you can just make it near the edge on the second photo. First shows it close up.

Thanks.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That looks to me like oxidation of the alloy skin from inside where it's in contact with the wood framework. I would also bet that the timber frame is very damp underneath.

You need to get someone who knows what they're doing to investigate, it is potentially serious.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a similar problem on a Pilote years ago. They told me it was due to metal staples on the internal panel touching the aluminium outer panel causing a reaction. They advised that it was due to an error during manufacture and that the piece that should have been inserted between the two dissimilar metals had been left out. They advised me that it would be necessary to fit new panels.

Surprised this has happened with a Hymer because it usually has some kind of poly stuff between the outer aluminium skin and the interior plywood.

Might be an idea to talk to a Hymer dealer because they may be prepared to help even considering the age of the vehicle if there is a manufacturing defect?

Mike


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Had something like this on a Caravan long ago. It was, I think bi metallic corossion. 
Could it be a damp panel edge with combination of trim and door lock fixing screws allowing water ingrees to the foam core ?? :?
Search Google for *Hymer PUAL construction*. This willl show you the type of panel the wall of your Hymer is made from. 
Reskinning on a caravan with a wooden frame but a Hymer ?


----------



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

I'm a bit confused as I had been told that Hymers of this age suffered this problem of the metals touching and corroding. However, Google says that the PUAL system has been used since 1978 in which case I shouldn't have this problem?

Anyway, the above is all my curiosity and I reckon I need to take it to a dealer, as stated above. Any suggestions, I live in Leeds?

Thanks again.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Is anything installed on the inside of that area?

No signs of previous accident damage I suppose?

Is that seal running down the external corner stuck fast all the way down?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Peter Hambilton of http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ knowns more than anyone else in the UK about Hymers, suggest a call to him.

Mike

Edited - incorrect web address


----------



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

Hi, nothing installed inside wall and no accident that I'm aware of. Away from van now but think strip is stuck tight.

Thanks for help and suggestions. Will contact dealers and post on here when I know more.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

javea said:


> Peter Hambilton of http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ knowns more than anyone else in the UK about Hymers, suggest a call to him.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Edited - incorrect web address


Peters mobile number 07957355414 and I agree with the above.

Ron


----------

